# Ve vill rock you...



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't posted a great video in a while, but this one really cracked me up:

http://www.break.com/index/indian-lady-sings-we-will-rock-you.html


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a couple more classic videos for old times sake, Alym.





.

Enjoy,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

alym said:


> I haven't posted a great video in a while, but this one really cracked me up:
> 
> http://www.break.com/index/indian-lady-sings-we-will-rock-you.html


Another classic Punjabi Idol moment! LOL....


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

you could try these special effects for your act.......oh no thats right i forgot...............you r a magician not a genie......


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL... motivation for game #4 perhaps?


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

fine, then www.engrish.com varrents mention then also ...


----------

